# VW Golf (mk6) 2010



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Done a bit of a marathon detail on my new Golf - all in all about a day and half plus a sore back. I think the neighbours must have thought I was a bit mad when I was out buffing the wax at 10pm  The car was only delivered last Friday but the weather was so hot that I couldn't touch it for a week (no place shaded). I didn't take any pictures before as to be honest the car was in pretty good nick to start with and I was always working against the clock so no time to stop. Apart from the Meg's gold class shampoo I think I've acquired and learned everything from this forum so thanks! :thumb:

Anyway, here's how it's looking now:-









The paint is VW's deep black pearlescent finish although in low light it's hard to capture the flakes on camera.






















































Not the best of reflection shots but the bonnet like the rest of the car is very glossy and mirrors everything.









Little to do on the inside apart from a quick wash of the rubber mats and a quick dust with a kent mf.

I've not got a shot of the beading yet but we are due a few showers tomorrow so I'll try and get some then 

The dealer preparation appeared to be good when I collected the car and this was confirmed during claying as I only picked up a few light particles around the rear wing of the car. Until I did the first couple of panels I was a bit apprehensive with the clay and used way more lube than I probably needed - safer than risking it I thought.

*Kit List:-*

*Pre-wash: *
Meg's Hyperwash via Autobrite HD Lance

*Wash: * 
Meg's Gold Class Shampoo
2 x Meg's Bucket & Grit Guard
Meg's Lambswool Mitt (top half)
Monza Lambswool Mitt (lower half)
Kent Noodle Mitt (Alloys)	
Mini Ez Detail Alloy Brush
Meguiar's Tyre Brush

*Drying:*
Chemical Guy's Miracle Drying Cloth

*Clay:*
Meguiar's Smooth Surface Kit & Supreme Shine mf towel

*Polish:*
Skipped this stage as the dealer had gone over with SRP already and it had no defects (or atleast none I could see).

*Wax:*
Autoglym HD Wax (2 coats) buffed off with Hi-Tech Cloth. 
Autoglym Rapid Detailer - used on day 2 prior to the 2nd coat of HD wax going on.

*Sealants:*
Nanolex Premium Alloy & Glass (curing time was 1hr alloy and 2hr glass)

*Tyres: *
Meguiar's Tyre Sponge
Berry Blast Endurance Gel

Thanks for reading :thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That looks superb! Very nice car too.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Lovely car, bet it is a joy to drive too.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Thanks guys :thumb:



alan_mcc said:


> Lovely car, bet it is a joy to drive too.


Yeah it's pretty nippy (138bhp) although I'm trying to break the engine in gently till I get the first 600 miles in. It's also so quiet in the cabin you can barely hear the engine - VW took some of the sound proofing features from the Phaeton including a noise reducing film in the windscreen.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

It's awesome 

I have the BlueMotion 

I'd go for 3k miles instead of 600 though, That's what my manual says.

Mines got noisey at 27k miles now, But it's still quiet in comparison to most!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Igloo said:


> It's awesome
> 
> I have the BlueMotion
> 
> ...


I was tempted by the blue motion but the new 2.0TDi slightly bettered my mk5 1.9 engine for mpg and meant I could have a bit more grunt. VW have just released a blue motion version of the 2.0TDi but too late for me to buy one.

The latest version of the manual only suggests a run-in period of 1000 miles - building up power gradually from 600 miles towards top speed. Might be different for blue motion engines or maybe just a revision of the manual. I'd tend to go along with your thinking though, never like to thrash a car until it's done a few thousand miles :driver:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

I like this a lot :thumb: 

VW really had their head screwed on with this model


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice...and that AG HD did a wonderful job on your new golf. And you're perfectly normal, i wash my car around 5am and sometimes waxing around 9-10pm to get that nice shine before i go to work


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

nothelle said:


> Nice...and that AG HD did a wonderful job on your new golf. And you're perfectly normal, i wash my car around 5am and sometimes waxing around 9-10pm to get that nice shine before i go to work


Yeah I'm delighted with the HD wax, so easy to apply and buff off. The Nanolex sealants required the most time to apply but I'm hopeful they'll keep the wheels and glass in top nick.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks very pretty! How would you judge the application of the Nanolex products?


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nanolex said:


> Looks very pretty! How would you judge the application of the Nanolex products?


Preparing the surfaces was quite easy due to the fact the car was new but I still had some dirt coming off with the cleaners that hadn't been removed during the wash. Once I started applying the glass sealant I soon realised it was best to work in small sections so that it can be buffed off more easily. The 'less is more' approach to application is key as it says in the manual.

I'll try and get a few pictures of the surfaces repelling water if I can and post them on here :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

*Water Beads from HD Wax*

Quick shot of the beads I got when I poured a little water on the roof:-


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

*Nanolex Sealants*

Couple of quick video clips of the Nanolex sealants in action:-











As the brakes on the car are just bedding in I'm noticing the dust isn't sticking to the alloy, it just came off on my finger or when the water was poured over.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

im liking them films of the nanolex sealants, the screen ones in particular. Where can i purchase these?


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

perfect job in a wonderful car


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Certain colours suit certain cars and black certainly works well on the new Golf. Every MK6 Golf I see in black makes me think the owner made a good choice. Very nice indeed. :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but wow that is one cracker of a Golf - love it!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful, and a superb car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great..good job..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I meant to ask GolfFanBoy - is your Golf in Solid Black or Deep Black (Pearl effect?)

Also is yours a 'Match' or 'SE' - I'm confident yours is a 'Match' as around 10 plate onwards I think that's when the Match replaced the SE?

Nice looking car though - must be on a few thousand miles now? :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice car VW Golf fan, the spec of the car looks awesome with the wheels and colour combination; how do you find the engine response from the 2.0 litre engine :thumb: I know it's wise to break in the engine in first, 600 miles is fine.

On the detail, the paint and wheels look super razor sharp :thumb:

Congratulations on the new purchase from me as well :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Have you got a MK7 now OP?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job


----------

